# Tricycle Identification



## MoonMoon (Mar 17, 2018)

Need help identifying this tricycle. Just want to know if we got rolled on the price. Got it for $25, which I don't think is bad for what is obviously an older tricycle, but I want to find out how we did. I can find no distinguishing information except the G markings on the deck...


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm fairly sure the "G" is for Garton Toy Co., probably a later '50s/early 60s model. Actually, I think you did pretty good for $25. The tires still have plenty of tread on them and it appears to have all the original parts. The full Garton name would most likely have been on that plastic head piece.

Dave


----------



## MoonMoon (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you... I'll have to do some research... had no clue where you start.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 17, 2018)

Looks like the Garton name doesn't appear on the head piece - just a design. Here's a Garton trike listing showing a frontal view of the head: https://picclick.com/Garton-Tricycle-Wagon-Delivery-Cycle-252891924279.html

Dave


----------



## MoonMoon (Mar 17, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> Looks like the Garton name doesn't appear on the head piece - just a design. Here's a Garton trike listing showing a frontal view of the head: https://picclick.com/Garton-Tricycle-Wagon-Delivery-Cycle-252891924279.html
> 
> Dave



Very cool, thank you for your help


----------



## Cendyl21 (Oct 20, 2019)

Anyone know what kind of tricycle this is? My dad is looking to restore it for my son


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Cendyl21 said:


> Anyone know what kind of tricycle this is? My dad is looking to restore it for my son
> 
> View attachment 1081592
> 
> ...




You are showing both a youth bicycle and a tricycle. You would be better off starting your own thread for better exposure instead of hijacking an existing thread. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cendyl21 (Oct 20, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> You are showing both a youth bicycle and a tricycle. You would be better off starting your own thread for better exposure instead of hijacking an existing thread. V/r Shawn



Wasn’t sure how to start a thread of my own. New here! Also, I only meant to include the pic of the tricycle


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Cendyl21 said:


> Wasn’t sure how to start a thread of my own. New here! Also, I only meant to include the pic of the tricycle




At the top right under this category you will see a "Post Thead" button. Click that and start your own thread. V/r Shawn


----------

